# 1 week



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

Well we have had our tank for just over a week with out Zebra Danios in it so we decided to pick up some new friends!



































Guppies are OK right?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

ok, yep. But you shud really get some more zebras! I also recommend some mollies.


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

To go for the school effect???


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

yea I would say so. the danios would be alot more comfortable and very happy indeed.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

BTW you two have a really nice tank


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It is looking very nice. I second the addition of Zebra danios but I would wait a week before adding more. You also might want to pick up some flourish excel for the plants in your tank. Easy to dose and your plants will thank you for it.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Looks good so far. One tip. Because your gravel is so large, when ever you drop food into the tank, make sure they finish the last lot of food you put in before adding any more, as the food that hits the bottom will get trapped between the gaps in the gravel, which rot causing the nitrate levels to saw. So make sure your fish eat all their food so that food doesn't get to the bottom of the tank, it will keep your tank nice and clean.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

That tank and fish look very nice. >( ') (< thats supposed to be a fish


----------

